# Fish are hanging out at the top of the tank and not eating??



## tier0311 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not really sure what to do here. I have 11 Cichlids in my 55 gallon tank with a 300 Via Aqua Professional Canaster Filter that will not eat and are swimming at the top of the tank. I did a 70% water change/filter rinse about two weeks ago. I rinsed everything with cold water. I have had this tank for a while and have always done the same water change every month. The fish have always been fine in the past, but this time it seems to have affected them. They were fine for the first 4 or 5 days after the water change and now they are acting ill. I put in a new longer 28" areator and a new background on the tank after the water change. One of my Cyclids died this morning. The rest of them are just hanging out at the top not eating, some of them will swim at the top of the tank and swim on their side shaking. The nitrate tested a little high a couple days ago, so I put ACE in the tank and it brought it to where it needs to be now the water tests fine, so I can't figure it out. Im afraid the rest of them are just going to keep dying. Any suggestions?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

What's you ammonia reading? You did 70% change and rinsed the filter in cold water. That should killed all the bacteria.


----------



## tier0311 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've tested the Nitrate and Nitrite , both test fine. I just went and changed 21 out of 55 gallons of water with jugged distilled water from our local market. The fish seem to be getting better, and the one fish that was at the bottom of the tank really sick, is at least now swimming around. They seem to be getting better. Hopefully this works.


----------

